# Cabela's in Barrie



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has been to the new Cabela's in Barrie? If so what are your thoughts. I was want to go but thinking that it would be crazy right now and waiting for it to call down a bit. Heard that 3000 people showed up on grand opening.


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Went Saturday morning, was a little busy but manageable. Looks pretty good, friendly staff. APA bows under the Copperhead brand, goin' back next week to order a left hand Apache rest.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Slightly better stuff than Bass pro... mostly the same brands... x2 the drive... 

Unless you're going up that way or really hate getting off the highway in Vaughn, likely not worth the trip. This was disappointing since my first visit to a Cabela's was in Pennsylvania... pretty much any of them is a let-down after that place, but it's a good addition to Barrie, and they also have a MEC up there now too...


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

Was kind of thinking it would be like going to bass pro, which does not impress me much especially when it come to the archery department.
Guess I will has to just stop in when I'm in the area. Good to here that the got a MEC there too.


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

I had planned on dropping by on Saturday, glad I didn't. My neighbour went to the grand opening on Thursday. He lined up early and was expecting give aways, nothing vs fri sat sun. Said its a small store for a Cabelas. Prices weren't great. Better off to go to Dundee Cabelas.


----------



## stjoebowhunter (Mar 12, 2011)

Wait for the Buffalo Cabelas to open next month I'm sure it will be better!!


----------



## hometownhero (Aug 27, 2013)

We have had one here for a few years now. Not much in the store unless you are looking for trendy clothes. Prices are very high. I can get better quality stuff at my small local shop for at least $20 less including tax.


----------



## wpod (Mar 30, 2013)

My first Cabalas visit was Sidney, NE. Spent the night there (18-wheeler). Grilled a steak at their campground.


----------



## Wally24 (Jul 8, 2010)

I was there Thursday, I personally wouldn't drive past Bass Pro Shops, I wasn't very impressed with it!


----------



## Mr. RoC (Aug 6, 2013)

dsal said:


> Just wondering if anyone has been to the new Cabela's in Barrie? If so what are your thoughts. I was want to go but thinking that it would be crazy right now and waiting for it to call down a bit. Heard that 3000 people showed up on grand opening.


I just came back from Cabela's Barrie and most likely not go back and stick with Bass Pro, local archery shops in the East end or order from Lancaster.

They carried some items that BP Vaughan don't carry and I finally did find a pair of hunting boots that fit. The selection was not as great as BP in my opinion. 

My biggest complaint were the aisles are narrow, shopping cart and a 1/4 width, that if someone was standing there you'd have to leave your shopping cart aside. Let's not mention families with baby strollers. I never experienced this at BP or at Sail, because of this I couldn't wait to leave... 

Unless you're a local Barrie area residence you'll be in slow traffic all the way from Bass Pro to Mapleview Dr. on the 400. Coming back southbound was fast. So either leave super early on a Saturday or go up on a Sunday to avoid the summer weekend traffic.


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Went back to order a left hand NAP Apache. Apparently they don't carry that rest in left nor can they order it !!:mg:
I'll drop in to Bass Pro tomorrow, on the way back from the Halton 3D shoot, and get it there.


----------

